#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Give me some tips to create a attractive Information Architecture

## Bhavya

Hello friends,

I am planning to create a website.
I want to make a most attractive architecture for my website.

Can someone suggest me some ideas to make my information architecture more attractive?



Thank you!

----------


## Moana

> Hello friends,
> 
> I am planning to create a website.
> I want to make a most attractive architecture for my website.
> 
> Can someone suggest me some ideas to make my information architecture more attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Consider cognitive psychology principles
Plan the navigation system
Don’t forget about visual hierarchy

----------


## Bhavya

> Consider cognitive psychology principles
> Plan the navigation system
> Don’t forget about visual hierarchy


Thanks For Sharing these above Tips Moana, I will consider them while creating my website.

----------


## Assassin

> Hello friends,
> 
> I am planning to create a website.
> I want to make a most attractive architecture for my website.
> 
> Can someone suggest me some ideas to make my information architecture more attractive?
> 
> Thank you!


Follow graphical contents to display information like Inforgraphic style, It will be attractive.

----------


## Bhavya

> Follow graphical contents to display information like Inforgraphic style, It will be attractive.


You're right Assassin nowadays Infographics are more popular and they are attracting more audience.

----------

